# GPS problem help



## car electronics (Nov 6, 2008)

I have got a GPS car DVD recently, but it seems i can not find the GPS menu in the DVD. I have researched it for long time and contact the supplier, but it seems not work? who can help? who has any experience on installing GPS dvd player? Help!!!!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you run the disc that come with the player? Once you click on GPS on the main screen you should be able to access the setting and set your current position.


----------

